# John Deere 790



## ncg45 (Feb 26, 2008)

So what do you all think of this model JD tractor? It's a 2005 4WD, and comes with a JD loader and bushhog. It supposedly has less than 50 hours on it. Seller is asking ~ 14K$ for it. Is this a good deal? How much is a new one similarly equipped?

I know it's a smaller tractor, but my needs are fairly modest. I'd be using tractor/loader for harvesting firewood primarily. Would use bushhog attachment for keeping wooded trails groomed. Might also get a box blade to smooth out gravel driveway one day. Might want to develop a garden plot one day (??)

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Take a look and compare and judge for yourself. The asking price doesn't sound out of reason. 

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...mdl=790&guid=094A63E907DA481C96BE8C5ED374B902


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

This could be a fine deal. The only thing you have to ask yourself, is the manual transmission the powertrain you're looking for?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I would look into getting a more "John Deere" model, like a 2305. With a 790, you don't have a folding ROPS, and that is probably the most useful feature on my 3520.

You also have the option of a hydro, though only two range, on a 2305


----------

